# με ύφος χιλίων καρδιναλίων = with an air of absolute authority



## nickel (Dec 12, 2009)

Πόσοι καρδινάλιοι κάνουν ένα σωστό ύφος; Αν κοιτάξουμε το ΛΚΝ: «_έχει / με ύφος δέκα καρδιναλίων_, για κπ. που έχει πολύ υπεροπτικό ύφος». Το slang.gr τούς ανεβάζει στους σαράντα. 
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/ufos_saranta_kardinalion_6366
Αν συμβουλευτείτε το ΛΝΕΓ: «_με ύφος δέκα / εκατό / χιλίων κ.λπ. καρδιναλίων_». Και επειδή μερικές φορές μετράει το μέγεθος πλήθος, τους _χίλιους_ προτιμάνε οι πολλοί:
ύφος δέκα καρδιναλίων (142 αλταβιστιές)
ύφος σαράντα καρδιναλίων (126)
ύφος εκατό καρδιναλίων (102)
ύφος χιλίων καρδιναλίων (1050)

Η λέξη _*cardinal*_ έχει πλούσια ιστορία στα αγγλικά. Ξεκίνησε από το λατινικό επίθετο _cardinalis_, που ήταν ο σχετικός με τον _cardo_, τον μεντεσέ, τον στροφέα της πόρτας, και έτσι περιέγραφε κάτι που έχει θεμελιώδη σημασία, αφού από αυτό κρέμονται τα υπόλοιπα. Για τους αρχαίους θαιρούς και τις στρόφιγγες, δείτε τη συνημμένη σελίδα για το _cardo_ από το _Dictionary of Greek and Roman Antiquities_ του Smith. Εκεί αναφέρει επίσης πώς η λέξη _cardo_ χρησιμοποιήθηκε για τον Βόρειο Πόλο και τον άξονα της γης που ενώνει τους πόλους και τα *τέσσερα κύρια σημεία του ορίζοντα* (*the four cardinal points of the compass*), που συνδυάστηκαν με τους *τέσσερις κύριους ανέμους* (λατ. _cardinales venti_, αγγλ. *cardinal winds*). Στο χώρο της φιλοσοφίας, έπιασαν οι πατέρες (Αμβρόσιος, Αυγουστίνος, Ακινάτης) τις αρετές του Πλάτωνα και μας έδωσαν τις _virtutes cardinales_, τις *τέσσερις θεμελιακές αρετές*: ανδρεία, δικαιοσύνη, φρόνηση, εγκράτεια (*the four cardinal virtues*: fortitude, justice, prudence, temperance), από τις οποίες εξαρτώνται οι υπόλοιπες.







Αλλά και στους αριθμούς έχουμε τα *απόλυτα αριθμητικά* (λατ. _cardinales numeri_, αγγλ. *cardinal numbers*), δηλ. ένας, δύο, τρεις κ.ο.κ. σε σχέση με τα _τακτικά αριθμητικά_ (_ordinal numbers_), δηλ. πρώτος, δεύτερος, τρίτος κ.ο.κ.

Αυτές οι σημασίες του επιθέτου μπήκαν στα αγγλικά μετά το ουσιαστικό για τον καρδινάλιο. Όπως γράφει στο ΕΛΝΕΓ, «η λέξη άρχισε να χρησιμοποιείται ως εκκλησιαστικός τίτλος στη Ρώμη με σημασία «πρωτοπρεσβύτερος» και αργότερα «επίσκοπος» (μεσν. λατ. _episcopus cardinalis_), κατ’ εξοχήν δε εκείνος που μετέχει στο συμβούλιο (κονκλάβιο) του Πάπα». Βλ. και συνημμένο σελ. 2.

Από το πορφυρό χρώμα που έχουν τα άμφια των καρδιναλίων έχουμε το *cardinal red*, που περιγράφει μάλλον ένα *ζωηρό κόκκινο*. Οπότε, με τέτοια εμφάνιση, ήταν αναπόφευκτο να ονομαστεί καρδινάλιος (cardinal) και αυτό το ωδικό της Βόρειας Αμερικής.






Για τη φράση «με ύφος πολλών καρδιναλίων» (το «πολλών» αν δεν σας ενδιαφέρει η ακρίβεια…) έχω να κάνω πολλές προτάσεις, αλλά καμιά με καρδινάλιους. Μία πρόταση θα έπαιρνε από την εβραϊκή θρησκεία: _like Moses descending from the mountain_. Μια πιο γενική: *with an air of absolute authority*.

Το ύφος κάμποσων καρδιναλίων ταιριάζει και σε κάποιον που μιλάει με τόνο αυθεντίας, που νομίζει ότι μιλάει _*από καθέδρας*_ (όπου η καθέδρα είναι η καθηγητική καρέκλα ή ο επισκοπικός θρόνος): *speaking ex cathedra*. Σαν να έχει _το αλάθητο του πάπα_ (_papal infallibility_). Αν ήθελα να γίνω εντελώς ανίερος, θα έφτανα να αναφέρω και τον γνωστό λαϊκό ιδιωματισμό:
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/nomizei_oti_exei_piasei_ton_Papa_ap_tarxidia_4620

Μπορώ όμως να γίνω αρκετά ανίερος θυμίζοντας τη μοναδική και αξέχαστη επίδειξη εκκλησιαστικής μόδας από τη _Ρόμα_ του Φελίνι. Για την απόλυτη αποκαθήλωση των καρδιναλίων...


----------

